# Proper arrow length



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

If at full draw and the broadhead clears your fingers (if you should get them up that far) you're okay. If you like and the broadhead clears the riser/shelf you cut the arrow 1" longer than point of contact of arrow and launch arm at full draw.
As for losing too much speed, we need some info; bow, draw weight, arrow, etc.


----------



## TexasRedNeck (Aug 6, 2006)

So should the broadhead not sit inside the shelf/riser at all? 

07 Tribute - 64-65lbs - 27 maybe 27.5 inch draw - Smooth cams - Gold Tip Pro Hunters 5575 - 100 GR. 

By those numbers what would my correct arrow length be?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

its a personal preferance and if you need to fine tune the spine of the shaft, shorter draws can have them out past shelf and still not long arrows, someone with a 30" draw may not want the 30"+ shaft as it may need an even stiffer shaft to be spined properly. I go 1/2 to 1" past end of rest but there is alot of variables. 1" of extra shaft is roughly 10g of arrow weight and not enough to really worry about speed loss, ensuring your spine is correct is way more valueable to good arrow flight, specially with broadheads!


----------



## TexasRedNeck (Aug 6, 2006)

Anyone else care to weigh in?


----------



## deanzr2 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have mine cut 1/2" to 1" in front of my rest, I shoot fixed blades and have not had any problems. My dad shoots mechanicals and his are 1/8" from the rest.


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

I like my broadheads to clear the front of the riser and my fingers. I couldn't casre less if it costs me 4-5 fps I don't like having a broadhead above my wrist.


----------



## TexasRedNeck (Aug 6, 2006)

Yea I got a good look at some arrows that were inside the riser this weekend and I came to the same conclusion. Just look too dangerous. Mine are probably still a little long but I am thinking 1/4 to 1/2 instead of 1 1/2 now.


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

Who cares how fast a hunting bow is? Accurracy is much more important and thus proper spine is much more important. Leave them past your fingers.


----------



## Dfol20 (Jul 25, 2009)

Could shortening the arrow to where it was and inch or so in front of the rest improve accuracy? It seems like there would be more support over a longer portion the arrow.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Dfol20 said:


> Could shortening the arrow to where it was and inch or so in front of the rest improve accuracy? It seems like there would be more support over a longer portion the arrow.


Actually you need an inch or 3 in front of the arrow launcher.

You can shoot with the tip un on the launcher but this affects the archers paradox of the arrow. If the "node" is behind the launcher then the arrow will tend to dig into the launcher at release. if the launcher has no give to it like most drop aways you can experience the arrows tip spring boarding off the launcher. this make for a very tough time tuning an arrow for good broadhead flight as most tuning methods will show an erratic pattern that will be hard to diagnose.

Better longer than to short.


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

Personally I like my broadheads sitting within the arrow shelf. When I am at full draw maybe just a 1/4 inch or so of the broadhead is past the riser. I have a 30'' draw and usually cut my arrows down to about 29.5'' or so. Never had any issues using a Ripcord rest.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Medichunter said:


> Personally I like my broadheads sitting within the arrow shelf. When I am at full draw maybe just a 1/4 inch or so of the broadhead is past the riser. I have a 30'' draw and usually cut my arrows down to about 29.5'' or so. Never had any issues using a Ripcord rest.


perfect example.

30" draw AMO
28.25" true draw
29.5" arrow

the arrow rest you mentioned happens to sit closely in relation to the throat of the grip or the true draw mark.

28.25" + 1.25" = 29.5"

You have what I would call a properly curt arrow. Much shorter and you could see problems in arrow flight. about 1" more and you will be building in a little more forgiveness.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

I shoot TekanII's and my arrow is about 3/8ths on an inch past the rest.


----------

